# Homemade Atlas 10" quick change gearbox on CL



## Choiliefan (Jul 17, 2019)

An interesting Atlas lathe for sale on CL:








						Atlas TH54 10" x 54" metal lathe - well restored, extras
					

Selling my beloved Atlas lathe. I bought this machine about 3 years ago and learned a lot about machining and turning, but have somewhat outgrown and it and need to make room for a bigger machine....



					greensboro.craigslist.org
				



Not mine.


----------



## Moderatemixed (Jul 17, 2019)

I downloaded an article from Kieth Ruckers Vintage Machinery dot org website with the plans and explanation behind the build of that attachment. I wanted a QCGB and that looked to be the best option given the prices and availability of them on eBay. Ended up buying another Atlas lathe with the QCGB and selling my older lathe for more than I paid so it all worked out..... that said, the craftsmanship on that looks to be very high. Whomever made that knew what they were doing! My guess is that the lathe has been very well taken care of. What a lot of work though...... Someone is going to get themselves a “cream puff” of a lathe! I hope that they appreciate what they are getting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 17, 2019)

I would love to see that gearbox in action!  I know its just a quick change "gear box" but there is something about the exposed gears turning that i find fascinatingly hypnotic!


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yeah, hypnotic is one way to describe it when you imagine getting the tail of your t-shirt sucked into the gears.  Okay, sarcasm aside, that was an attempt at a joke.  That is a nice looking adaptation, and just last night I was lamenting having to do a full gear change for M1.25 threads for a quick job on tiny little part, wishing I had a QCGB on my Atlas.  I've seen complete lathes on craigslist with QCGB for less than a functional quick change box conversion for my 10".  I like that this design uses the original change gears.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 17, 2019)

Very clever!  I assume that it has a cover?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 17, 2019)

benmychree said:


> Very clever!  I assume that it has a cover?


Im guessing the cover is part of the estimated 2% of uncompleted work that needs to be finished!


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2019)

He probably left the cover off in order to attract young, nubile ladies into his shop to watch the hypnotic gears...


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 17, 2019)

...while quietly slipping his ******bar out of it's protective sleeve


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that I uploaded the instructions for making that QCGB into Downloads.  But I don't recall for certain whether there was a cover included or not.


----------



## pontiac428 (Jul 18, 2019)

I don't think the instructions include a cover, but it would be easy to do!  You could even make a cover out of clear acrylic, so you can watch the gears go 'round.  I bet you could install some cool LED lights that flash different colors for a disco fabulous effect.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 18, 2019)

pontiac428 said:


> I don't think the instructions include a cover, but it would be easy to do!  You could even make a cover out of clear acrylic, so you can watch the gears go 'round.  I bet you could install some cool LED lights that flash different colors for a disco fabulous effect.


He|| id never get anything done once the lights start flashing


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 18, 2019)

With all those nubile young ladies around, who cares?


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 18, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> With all those nubile young ladies around, who cares?


What ladies?  All i see are these pretty lights and spinnie things!


----------

